# One inch Gauges...



## Lackoffunding (Jan 8, 2009)

Taken in an alleyway in spokane WA. Cross processed. I liked it. Feedback appreciated.

click for larger image...


----------



## Lackoffunding (Jan 9, 2009)

anyone?


----------



## dtornabene1 (Jan 9, 2009)

Besides, ouch, I think there is an interesting dichotomy between the attitude of the subject's appearance and that innocent smile.  I like that a lot.  It's a visual irony.  

I'm not one of those people who say "Oh God, his eyes are not in it's perfect axis!".  However, I think the subjects posture is off a bit.  His chin is down as if his neck is extended toward the camera.  This is the only thing I would fix.

-Nick


----------

